# New Outbacker From Nm



## rld (Jul 24, 2006)

Hello all,

We bought a used Outback (2002 26RS) at the end of last year and just completed our first trip.
We are new to camping and just love our outback 26RS. It was comfortable for the family and there were few problems to speak of. After my wife replaced the blinds in the sleeping areas with Roman Shades (Noise from people kicking then was keeping us up.) things went very well. My only complaint was how quick the propane tank cover comes apart in high winds. To me that is a week design. (My next mod is to replace that cover with something else.)

The 26RS made the trip enjoyable for everyone and it was great not having to deal with Hotel Rooms.

We look forward to many more adventures in our trailer.









This site is also a great source of information for someone who is just begining to discover the fun of camping with a trailer.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congrads on the new Outback. Glad you had a good time on your first trip.

Gary


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That propanse tank cover has caused a lot of converstions on this site. Seems Keystone decided to really cheap out on those.

Having said that....Congrats on your new Outback!!


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

The newer models have a better design as far as durability, but, it is still awkward to remove and replace. welcome to outbackers.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers, RLD action 
Hope you get years of family enjoyment out of your Outback!


----------



## rld (Jul 24, 2006)

rnameless said:


> The newer models have a better design as far as durability, but, it is still awkward to remove and replace. welcome to outbackers.


Thanks for the welcome.

I like the look of the covers but I am thinking about making a cover out of diamond plating. It will change the look but might be stronger and more functional.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

rld said:


> The newer models have a better design as far as durability, but, it is still awkward to remove and replace. welcome to outbackers.


Thanks for the welcome.

I like the look of the covers but I am thinking about making a cover out of diamond plating. It will change the look but might be stronger and more functional.
[/quote]

NOTHING wrong with changing the look. Mods are welcomed here with open arms. Please post a picture when you're done. I would love to see this.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

action Hi Rld! action

Welcome to Outbackers! 
Enjoy your 26rs and Happy Camping!








Dawn


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome rld to the Outback Family
Glad to hear your family is enjoying the 26RS great model








You'll have to post some pics of the new cover when you are done

Don


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

action Welcome to Outbackers, RLD action 
I hope you enjoy the tt 
Happy Camping
Willie


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congrats on the 26RSS. That's a popular model around here and works very well with the kids.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

action action Weclome to the Forum! action action

Glad to hear that your maiden voyage went well!

As far as mods, that's one of things we talk a lot about. Any and all ideas are welcome!

Dan


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, rld!* action 
Glad to hear you are enjoying your Outback!









Since you are in New Mexico, you might be interested in joining us next summer for the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally next July at Zion N.P. in southern Utah. We would love to meet you!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats & welcome Roy.

Outback did improve the cover design with a solid one piece unit that I believe solved the problem some were having. Although after 2.5 years my old style cover is stilll in fine shape.

Consider buying a replacement from your local dealer. But beware, they now come painted beige to match the color on the bottom of the trailer. I would take it to an auto body shop and have it sprayed white.

Again, welcome, and best wishes with whatever you do


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> action *Welcome to Outbackers, rld!* action
> Glad to hear you are enjoying your Outback!
> 
> 
> ...


...nice plug for the WROR Doug.


----------

